# Help with ram clocks.



## Fgroia (Dec 29, 2019)

hi there friends, i have a asus x570 tuf gaming board and g skill ddr4 3600mhz ram, i have an issue, i cant set the ram to its real speed, it runs a 2133mhz, if i ativate D.O.C.P it sets to the real values but the computer dont boot.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 29, 2019)

Did you check if the ram is on the motherboard QVL?


----------



## oobymach (Dec 29, 2019)

If you mean xmp profile isn't booting try manually setting ram voltage in bios 1.35v for most kits


----------



## Fgroia (Dec 29, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Did you check if the ram is on the motherboard QVL?


i checked and in fact my kit is not on the list, what that really means? It won't run faster than 2133mhz?


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 29, 2019)

Try to set voltages manually. (chipset too)


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 29, 2019)

Fgroia said:


> i checked and in fact my kit is not on the list, what that really means? It won't run faster than 2133mhz?



In that case it's not guaranteed the ram will work at it's rated speed.
Try to set the voltage/timings manually.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 29, 2019)

Fgroia said:


> hi there friends, i have a asus x570 tuf gaming board and g skill ddr4 3600mhz ram, i have an issue, i cant set the ram to its real speed, it runs a 2133mhz, if i ativate D.O.C.P it sets to the real values but the computer dont boot.


What model is this Gskill 3600 kit?


----------



## Fgroia (Dec 30, 2019)

i managed to fix the problem, right frequency and all, my issue now is that if i set it to 3600mhz my sistem becames unstable


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 30, 2019)

Welcome to the Asus world of not so TUF products anymore.. Have you tried running the ram at 3200MHz or 3400MHz and see if that is stable failing that just take the ram back and get a kit that's on the QVL for your mobo these kits are listed as compatible 

 G.SKILL F4-3600C18D-16GTZRX 16GB(8GB*2) SS SK Hynix 18-22-22-42 1.35V 3600 3600 ●
 G.SKILL F4-3600C15D-16GTRSB 16GB(8GB*2) SS Samsung 15-16-16-36 1.35V 3600 3600 ● 
 G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GVKC 16GB(8GB*2) SS SK Hynix 16-19-19-39 1.35V 3600 3600 ● 
 G.SKILL F4-3600C18D-16GVK 16GB(8GB*2) SS SK Hynix 18-22-22-42 1.35V 3600 3600 ●
 G.SKILL F4-3600C14D-16GTZN 16GB(8GB*2) SS Samsung 14-15-15-35 1.4V 3600 3600 ●


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 31, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> What model is this Gskill 3600 kit?



From his other post, it's allegedly a 3600 C19 kit. Which is a whole other can of worms, because the DRAM itself could literally be anything at those loose timings. It could be AFR, but @Fgroia will have to screenshot what Thaiphoon Burner says first.

Try to set the XMP timings but manually instead, and manually set DRAM voltage to 1.35V. That, or try the timings that Ryzen DRAM calculator gives you, but to use the calculator you need to find out what chips you have in Thaiphoon first. Though, if it is Hynix AFR, the calculator doesn't even recommend 3600.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 31, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> From his other post, it's allegedly a 3600 C19 kit. Which is a whole other can of worms, because the DRAM itself could literally be anything at those loose timings. It could be AFR, but @Fgroia will have to screenshot what Thaiphoon Burner says first.
> 
> Try to set the XMP timings but manually instead, and manually set DRAM voltage to 1.35V. That, or try the timings that Ryzen DRAM calculator gives you, but to use the calculator you need to find out what chips you have in Thaiphoon first. Though, if it is Hynix AFR, the calculator doesn't even recommend 3600.



Gah. 1.35v for Cas 19 3600mhz. 

No suggestions without screen shots.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 31, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Gah. 1.35v for Cas 19 3600mhz.
> 
> No suggestions without screen shots.



I think you're too used to B-die, bro. 95% sure this ain't it. lol. 1.35V is the setting for pretty much all XMP profiles. SKUs this loose are usually where G.skill dumps all its miscellaneous trash ICs.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 31, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I think you're too used to B-die, bro. 95% sure this ain't it. lol. 1.35V is the setting for pretty much all XMP profiles. SKUs this loose are usually where G.skill dumps all its* miscellaneous trash ICs.*



that's what Gskill sent me, miscellaneous randomness. 

Where is A-die? 

I don't know what i'm saying, only gots 28hrs left until end of year - end of forum visits.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 31, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> I think you're too used to B-die, bro. 95% sure this ain't it. lol. 1.35V is the setting for pretty much all XMP profiles. SKUs this loose are usually where G.skill dumps all its miscellaneous trash ICs.



Oh haha, I didn't say anything yet. But I agree. 
Do have some lower end Hynix. They love Cas 12 at 3000mhz


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fgroia said:


> i managed to fix the problem, right frequency and all, my issue now is that if i set it to 3600mhz my sistem becames unstable


What exactly have you fixed if you can’t run the kit to rated speed?

Really we can’t suggest anything if we don’t know more details.
Download ThaiphoonBurner


			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
		

...click the Read button and choose one of the sticks. Take a screenshot and post it here.
Additionally take a screenshot of RyzenMaster where all the info is visible about the CPU, Dram, and all the clocks of the system.


----------



## Fgroia (Dec 31, 2019)

the picture above is from my system, i tryed the ram at 3000mhz and 3200 and i had no issues, later i will try going up.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 31, 2019)

Fgroia said:


> View attachment 140923
> the picture above is from my system, i tryed the ram at 3000mhz and 3200 and i had no issues, later i will try going up.


Ok, those are some low grade B-dies from Samsung.
When you try 3600 and does not work do you have XMP on or off?
A RyzenMaster screenshot will help for all to see how the settings are now, at 3200 I presume...


----------



## Fgroia (Dec 31, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Ok, those are some low grade B-dies from Samsung.
> When you try 3600 and does not work do you have XMP on or off?
> A RyzenMaster screenshot will help for all to see how the settings are now, at 3200 I presume...


well, today i turned off xmp, set at 3200mhz, no issues. Later i can add a pic of ryzenmaster





thats my ryzenmaster, as far  has i tested above 3200mhz the system becames unstable.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!!

Is this the latest version of Ryzen Master? I see some things lack of reporting... as DRAM voltage, SoC voltage and the CPU clocks, the PPT/TDC/EDC limits, Temp...

Should be like this...



Now that you’re at 3200 did you have DRAM voltage auto or manual?


----------



## Fgroia (Jan 1, 2020)

this is a full pic, voltage is automatic, 1.35.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 1, 2020)

Have you tried XMP on(3600), with manual voltage 1.35 or even 1.4V ? Could help...


----------



## Fgroia (Jan 2, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Have you tried XMP on(3600), with manual voltage 1.35 or even 1.4V ? Could help...


yes, makes system unstable


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 3, 2020)

Some R5 3600 can't do 1800mhz on the IF he may need more soc voltage to run stable at 3600mhz even with the crap timings.

@Fgroia if it runs stable at 3200 its most likely the UMC/IF on your 3600 not liking 1800mhz.


----------



## Fgroia (Jan 22, 2020)

guys perhaps this is a bit late but i am selling the currente ram and would like an advice on the best ddr4 3600mhz 2x8 for the asus tuf gaming x570, using ryzen 5 3600 cpu.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 22, 2020)

Fgroia said:


> guys perhaps this is a bit late but i am selling the currente ram and would like an advice on the best ddr4 3600mhz 2x8 for the asus tuf gaming x570, using ryzen 5 3600 cpu.


Best, I don't know, but this RAM works very well with Ryzen 3000. I run four sticks at 3800MHz with reasonable timings. It's been going up a bit in price lately though. Note that XMP doesn't work for me, but they're easy to tune manually.





						Viper Steel DDR4 Performance Memory | Best RAM For Gaming
					

Patriot Memory’s Viper Steel memory modules are designed with true performance in mind. Built for the latest Intel® and AMD™ platforms. Shop today.




					viper.patriotmemory.com


----------

